# Laguna Table saws



## Ratt (Apr 18, 2009)

Do any of you have Laguna tools. I've been looking at there Platinum Series Tablesaw Left-tilt w/ T-square Fence for $1,695.00 msrp, I love the all metal construction NO PLASTIC. What do you guys think.http://www.lagunatools.com/tablesaw.platinumlt.aspx


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Laguna Platinum saw is made in the same factory as the new Grizzly G0690 and G0691. The decals are different and some of the bolt-ons are slightly different...the Griz comes with Leeson motor. Due to the fact the Grizzly has considerably higher volume and costs quite a bit less, I think they're worth a look. I've also read several recent horror stories about Laguna's service...enough so that I'd at least want to know about it _before_ hand. I do like the look of that Laguna logo around the kick plate of that saw! Good luck!


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll second the look at grizzly. I have heard numerous very bad customer support issues with Laguna, concerning the taiwan made platinum series. Grizzly on the other hand has some of the best customer service in the industry.


----------



## Ratt (Apr 18, 2009)

*Anymore saws*

Thanks again I do like the idea of the grizzly also thanks for heads up on service thing means a lot to me to. Is there anymore cabnet saws in the $1300. range any help app.:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ratt said:


> Thanks again I do like the idea of the grizzly also thanks for heads up on service thing means a lot to me to. Is there anymore cabnet saws in the $1300. range any help app.:thumbsup:


Shop Fox is associated with Grizzly as their retail arm....the W1677 is the same as a Grizzly 1023SL (which happens to be on sale for $1075 with free s/h). Jet and Steel City may have some models within reach on sale. Once in a while some of the older style Unisaws hit that price range on sale. You might even find a General International near that price, but are more often closer to $1600/$1700.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Knotscott ...?*

You are way too knowledgeable about saws and such.:thumbsup: How so?
Do you sell this type of equipment? And you always post the best pictures of the underbody of every saw. What do you do for a "living" and is woodworking a hobby or profession? I know lots of questions, feel free to ignore me!:yes: bill
For a dicey discussion on the merits?.... of Laguna, their equipment and service, this thread was posted a while back. For reasons that are self explanatory it is a "closed" thread. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/laguna-tools-junk-9729/


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm just a lab rat who does wwing for a hobby. It's usually too cold in the winter to do actual wwing, so I do "cyber wwing" instead and study up! :laughing: This stuff fascinates me... :thumbsup:


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

*Laguna products*

For those of you who are interested.... I own a Laguna LT 18 Band saw. I'm very satisified with it, it's constructed very well & would recommend it to others. The shipping crate & packing were very well done.

On the other hand..... I also purchased a Laguna Timber Master sawmill attachment. Again packed & shipped very well. The product itself didn't turn out quite as good, I'm still learning to use it, & I'm either a bit slow or it's just diffucult to use... so the jury's out on this Laguna product. Wouldn't as of yet recommend it to others.

As to Laguna's customer service.... 
1. Their response was reasonably prompt every time I called.
2. ... but the main problem was that the customer service people had absolutely no clue what I was talking about & seemed to know very little about the product in question.

All in all, I would still buy Laguna products, but would spend a little more time doing research before the purchase.

This is my two cents..... since the subject has been brought up here. In my opinion, the aforementioned 'Laguna Junk' thread is *very* unfairly biased against Laguna and the person involved was being a bit juvenile & only interested in slandering Laguna out of anger & spite. (Not the ideal way to get issues resolved.)

Ron


----------



## machinerysales (Apr 29, 2011)

RHarkins said:


> For those of you who are interested.... I own a Laguna LT 18 Band saw. I'm very satisified with it, it's constructed very well & would recommend it to others. The shipping crate & packing were very well done.
> 
> On the other hand..... I also purchased a Laguna Timber Master sawmill attachment. Again packed & shipped very well. The product itself didn't turn out quite as good, I'm still learning to use it, & I'm either a bit slow or it's just diffucult to use... so the jury's out on this Laguna product. Wouldn't as of yet recommend it to others.
> 
> ...


No Ron you're wrong. Laguna Tools is a terrible company with daily occurances of tools being shipped in poor condition with scratches, parts missing. You may have got a good machine, but that is your good fortune. I know more about laguna than anyone on here. I worked there. The Italian bandsaws are good, but the company behind it is not. And THAT matters. It isn't about your opinion that someone posting is ranting. That deserves a reply. A fair post about bad experience should benefit everyone here. Men that do woodworking deserve a great company backing up the machines. Laguna is run by the wife of a woodworker who knows nothing about running a company and that is the source of their problems. If they were smart, they'd sell the company to someone that isn't solely interested in selling machines for profit and actually cares to deliver a great machine with service to back it up. How can a woodworker get anything done anyother way?


----------

